# What car do you tow behind your MH



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

What make of car do you tow?
How do you tow it?
A frame?
Trailer?


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Well when I get my trailer sorted out, I shall be towing my 1937 Austin7 Open Tourer.
John


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I do tow a car, it was on a trailer but am selling the trailer and getting an A frame for my Smart Forfour

Eddie


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Either my Yamaha 1300fjr or Yamaha DT 125 motorcycles on a trailer


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Hi DJP, We have a Smart fortwo on a trailer.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rapido said:


> Hi I do tow a car, it was on a trailer but am selling the trailer and getting an A frame for my Smart Forfour
> 
> Eddie


Have you checked you can tow a smart on an A Frame?

peedee


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I towed my Panda on a Car-a-Tow "A" frame behind our Kontiki. When I get a towbar fitted to our Rapido I will tow my Seicento Sporting that I have just bought. ( Yes, I am a Fiat fan) I just need a new bracket for the Seicento, as I can use the brake cable and wiring from the Panda, unless anyone buys it for a tow car.
I prefer to wire in the vehicle lights rather than use a trailer board, just need to sort out where to hang the reflectors.
Colin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> I
> I prefer to wire in the vehicle lights rather than use a trailer board, just need to sort out where to hang the reflectors.
> Colin


I tow a two door Ford Fiesta on a Car-A-Tow braked frame. I solved the problem of where to put the triangles by buying a 3ft strip of 1/2 inch aluminum and bolting the clip on numberplate and triangles to this. This all still clips on and off the rear of the car and also doubles as a motorhome rear number plate when I am not towing but obscure the motorhome's number plate with a bike rake.

peedee


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Towing a Smart car*

"Peedee Have you checked you can tow a smart on an A Frame? "

Why do you ask?
Assuming it is Tiptronic/semi auto with a neutral stick position and it weighs under 750kg (to be towed with an unbraked A frame) It should be OK should it not?
Unless you know differently! Let us know your thoughts please.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I raised the question because I have seen a number of posts from Smart owners which says you cannot although I have seen people doing it. If I can find the relevant post which explained why I will post it here. Not being a Smart owner I am not in a position to advise for certain but it might be a good idea to check in your handbook and ask a dealer before getting rid of your trailer. 

peedee

P.S. it is apparently because the gearbox lubrication is reliant on the engine running to drive an oil pump and this is why the hanbook says to tow it no further than 30 miles and not to exceed 30mph. 

Obviously if this is the case damage will not be immediate but it is being done.

peedee


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi peedee, 
Good idea with the triangles, unfortunately the Seicento rear plate is recessed well into the bumper to do the same. I am currently trying a bracket that fits over the lower lip of the boot, and is held in place with the tailgate closed. I am sure there will be several ideas attempted before I have a satisfactory solution.
Colin


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

You most defiinately should not tow a Smart fortwo on an 'A' frame. The manual & dealers state only in an absolute emergency and no more than 50 miles. The gearbox will not get any lubrication and so will be knackered (technical term) sooner rather than later.  

As for the Smart forfour, I have no idea. 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They apparently have the same gearboxes as do the fully automatic ones.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Hi peedee,
> Good idea with the triangles, unfortunately the Seicento rear plate is recessed well into the bumper to do the same. I am currently trying a bracket that fits over the lower lip of the boot, and is held in place with the tailgate closed. I am sure there will be several ideas attempted before I have a satisfactory solution.
> Colin


So is the Fiesta, it is easy to bend the aluminum strip like this

___/¬¬¬¬¬¬¬ \_____

to overcome this.

peedee


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Towing Smart car?*

" You most defiinately should not tow a Smart fortwo on an 'A' frame. The manual & dealers state only in an absolute emergency and no more than 50 miles. The gearbox will not get any lubrication and so will be knackered (technical term) sooner rather than later"

If the Smart car is a Tiptronic/semi auto WITH a gearbox neutral position surely it is then the same as any other car being towed? :?

I certainly hope so, having just bought a Smart car and having an A frame fitted :roll:


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, it isn't the same. Further to previous. The gearbox only receives lubrication when the engine is running. With the 'drive' wheels turning you eventually pump all the oil out of the gear box and with part of it still turning eventually it goes Krrrrrggggggghhhh!!!

Not sure if that is the exactly what happens but got told something along those lines by a Smart mechanic. He told me not to tow the vehicle unless an absolute emergency and only if he really had no other option would he do it but stop every 20 miles or so to start the engine. It the engine was a non runner then other than a very short tow, say off a motorway he wouldn't do it.

Sorry, but it ain't a good idea. :? 

I have seen a Smart fortwo on an 'A' frame. So obviously it has been done! If anyone has first hand expierience we need to know.


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

*Towing a SMART*

There is a VERY large debate on this subject going on over at the FunkSmart web forum.

I am currently trying to get to the bottom of the issue because I want to hook my own SMART up using an 'A' frame. I have seen quite a few people towing like this and have asked the dealer that I bought my RV from.The sales director there has been towing a SMART for four years with no problems and says that several of her customers also do this without mishap.

Merc, however, say that this is definitely not a good idea, since towing can cause a rise in oil pressure which can blow the seals.

Someone on the FunkySmart site contacted the people who manufacture the SMART gearbox and they say that they know of no reason why this should happen since the SMART does not have a true automatic gearbox, it is actually described as a 'software controlled manual', and does not use a pump, but is self-lubricating.

TowTal, the people in Stoke-on-Trent who fit 'A' frames to SMARTs, also say there is no problem - but then they would, wouldn't they?

So the argument rages. I just wish I could get some definitive advice before I go out and spend money on having an 'A' frame fitted.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Towing Smart car on A frame*

I phoned Mercedes main technical help desk today for Smart assistance :roll:

They said they would not advise me to tow the car on a A frame but could not tell me the reason why, or what would happen if I did :roll: So still no nearer finding out. 
Towtal are not the only people who make A frames for Smart, so in doing so do they imply it is OK to tow? If anything goes wrong does this make them liable for damage? (assuming you can prove it was the A frame towing that caused the damage  )

 HELP PLEASE  :idea:


----------

